# This is why I shoot with a 600mmm



## Lez325 (Nov 11, 2021)

Gives lovely Bokeh  - Juvenile Starling on my fence 







Les


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 11, 2021)

Good shooting.....


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 11, 2021)

Nice, crisp, and clear! I'm about to start putting suet out for the birds in a few weeks, and I will have Starlings galore in the back yard.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 11, 2021)

The title would make a good theme thread!  If you’re interested I could move this to the Themes forum and you and others could add your favorite photos taken at 600mm.   It would make an interesting long term comparison of 600mm lenses and also a way to give others examples should they be gear shopping.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 11, 2021)

I agree, 600's are great. Beautiful image.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 11, 2021)

I love shooting with my 600.


----------



## weepete (Nov 11, 2021)

Yup, the thin depth of field can get some really nice blur going on. Starlings are pretty birds too, much underated! 

You've captured this well and it's a pleasing composition too.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 12, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Nice, crisp, and clear! I'm about to start putting suet out for the birds in a few weeks, and I will have Starlings galore in the back yard.


I look forward to seeing some images then Jeff- thank you for your comments 


SquarePeg said:


> The title would make a good theme thread!  If you’re interested I could move this to the Themes forum and you and others could add your favorite photos taken at 600mm.   It would make an interesting long term comparison of 600mm lenses and also a way to give others examples should they be gear shopping.


Of course- I have no objection - Please do  


K9Kirk said:


> I agree, 600's are great. Beautiful image.


Expensive though- but as I sell images I do struggle for perfection  


weepete said:


> Yup, the thin depth of field can get some really nice blur going on. Starlings are pretty birds too, much underated!
> 
> You've captured this well and it's a pleasing composition too.


Thank you - I appreciate your comments 

Les


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 12, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I love shooting with my 600.


  Which one do you own? and lest see some images please 

Les


----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 12, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Which one do you own? and lest see some images please
> 
> Les


I have two:  The Sigma 150-600 Contemporary lens& the Sigma 150-600 Sports lens.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 12, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I have two:  The Sigma 150-600 Contemporary lens& the Sigma 150-600 Sports lens.


Sorry Scott, I'm talking about 600mm PRIME lens NOT the tele zooms -







although those 2 you have are splendid lenses -I did have the Sigma 150-600mm Sports lens some years back when
 Sony had the *A* *mount system-* they have updated to E and FE mount now Mirrorless= I also have a tele zoom the Sony 200-600mm f6.3 which I do often use as its a very portable lens, when I walk about without a tripod + I love the fact that the zoom from 200-600mm is internal and the lens does not extend when zooming, very useful

Seen here on one of my Sony a7Riv bodies 







Les


----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 12, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Sorry Scott, I'm talking about 600mm PRIME lens NOT the tele zooms -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with the lens you are talking about.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 13, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I'm not familiar with the lens you are talking about.


I was talking about 2 lenses,

Sony 600mm f4 

Sony 200-600mm 6/3 G lens

here are links to both

600mm f4








						Sony FE 600mm f4 G Master Lens | Wex Photo Video
					





					www.wexphotovideo.com
				




200-600mm f6.3








						Sony FE 200-600mm f5.6-6.3 G OSS Lens | Wex Photo Video
					





					www.wexphotovideo.com
				




Les


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> The title would make a good theme thread!  If you’re interested I could move this to the Themes forum and you and others could add your favorite photos taken at 600mm.   It would make an interesting long term comparison of 600mm lenses and also a way to give others examples should they be gear shopping.


Ok everyone, blow the dust off your 600mm prime or refinance your home.... Lol... I couldn't resist. Great idea though.


----------



## petrochemist (Nov 13, 2021)

The bokeh from my 600mm prime (a Rikonon 600mm f/8 mirror lens) would be far more distracting - it's one of the reasons I don't use it much.
At least it's considerable more affordable than yours & a lot less effort to lug around.

In the right situation I think my 300/4 & 400/5.6 options might be able to approach the smooth bokeh you've got, but they certainly would need a lot more help from background distance.

Even my dreams don't stretch to the Sony 600/4, it's way to far out of my class.


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 14, 2021)

petrochemist said:


> The bokeh from my 600mm prime (a Rikonon 600mm f/8 mirror lens) would be far more distracting - it's one of the reasons I don't use it much.
> At least it's considerable more affordable than yours & a lot less effort to lug around.
> 
> In the right situation I think my 300/4 & 400/5.6 options might be able to approach the smooth bokeh you've got, but they certainly would need a lot more help from background distance.
> ...


Yes f8 doesn't really do BG and a 600mm is a beast to be sure a 300mm f4 will give the same Bokeh as a 600mm f4 to be sure - but not the range- something we wildlife photographer 's all suffer with is lack of range - not much we can do really- if you add a TC you loose the bokeh& image quality  no win situation all round

Les


----------

